# 2 gallon tank



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys i have a 2 gallon tank that i keep some frys in.i want to put something in there to eat off the bottom and eat the algae off the glass.i get a lot of algae.i have to clean the glass weekly.i need something that wont bother my frys.what can i get?i know 2 gallon is not much water but need something to help with the algae.thanks guys


----------



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

They are called Mystery Snails,,,, Check them out , I know petsmart sells them.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks.do you have any and will thay breed like crazy?i will google it again thanks


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i looked them up and thay come in difference colors.i like them.if i got one or 2 will i have lots of small ones for long?i hope not


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i thought i would run this by you.later if i turn the 2 gallon tank into a plant tank i would leave the heater and filter and snails in there.would that be fine? and would algae be enough for them to eat,the algae does build up very fast.would i have to make water changes in it?would i have to make water changes if i did not have the snails?im planning on using root gravel tablets plant food for the plants


----------



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

I do not know how or if they breed, I guess what you can do is google them and do some reading up on them,,, I have heard that they do a good job of cleaning algae. Also ,,, no I don't have any, but did check them out a bit online. Having a heater and filter should be fine, Am wondering why you have so much algae? Oh and plants should be fine too. Very small tank cant put much in there. Just checked out this web site it is aqua-fish.net. Lots of info on mystery snails


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Its a good idea to do water changes for plants as well they need some of the minerals that come in your water.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the reason I have to much algae is the led light I have on it is to big and its on to long.its my fault.i like the light on during the day and like looking at the frys.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i have a 2 gallon and it is very heavily planted..i still do 2 water changes on it a week..

Rick


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks whitetiger61 for your and all replys


----------

